# A new RAE title!!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Today Isa got her RAE title! I'm so proud of her considering it's not as easy as it looks. For people who don't know what an RAE is, it's Rally Advanced Excellent. Basically you have to do TEN Q scores doing rally advanced AND rally excellent on the SAME day to equal ONE leg. Lot of money and a lot of time but well worth the brag.








My good girl, now we can focus soley on getting her CDX.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow congrats on the Rally Advanced title! That's a great accomplishment. She's really pretty too.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WAY 2 GO !!!!

Storm just earned his RA title today & aiming now for RE, but a bit nervous, will wait maybe before heading that direction.









Can you explain if possible a bit more how to get RAE title, confused yet.









Also, this is my first yr of trials & never have done this before, trying to learn.









A big CONGRATS once again & pretty girl.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a big achievement and a whole lot of trials!



> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> Can you explain if possible a bit more how to get RAE title, confused yet.


Well it took you 3 qualifying scores to get your RA. It will now take 3 qualifying scores to get your RE. And you will do them separately. For the RAE you have to enter both the advanced and excellent ring at the same trial. It will take getting qualifying scores in both the advance ring and the excellent ring at the same trial ten times.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on your RAE Title!!! I was so excited when I got Max's RAE


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Congratulations! That's a big achievement and a whole lot of trials!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K thanks, I knew the 3 legs/title thing for each class, was just unsure on the RAE way ? Wow, yes that will take lots of time & $ !


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey that is great news Missy! Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!!! and a gorgeous picture!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new RAE title!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's a great accomplishment Missy... BIG Congratulations.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Missy!!


----------

